

Mainland Chinese Traders Milking Hong Kong for All Its Worth   - xijuan
http://world.time.com/2013/02/04/mainland-chinese-traders-milking-hong-kong-for-all-its-worth/

======
purplelobster
My wife was just asked to send back 10 pounds of baby formula to a friend in
mainland China, they really do NOT trust Chinese brands.

